# Easton headset preload gizmo - yea or nay?



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm about to install an Easton SLX fork and it has their newer design pre-load "wedge" instead of a traditional expander plug. I've read the older posts about this - some love it, some claim it went loose while they were riding down the Andes, nearly killing them.

The concept has been on the road for a couple of years now. Anyone have an opinion? Are you still using it? Did you get scared and replace it?

Let me know. Please.


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

I had it but changed back to a plug. I didn't actually have any problems with it I just didn't like the way it looked.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a Time VXRS that uses something similar, my only issue has been that the few spacers I have below the stem (above the pre-loaded headset) would rattle because there was no pre-load above them. I just put in an expander not to be bothered with it.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I had issues with mine. I use an FSA OS-115 stem and had problems with the whole assembly coming loose. I even used a torque wrench on the stem clamping bolts to make sure that they were tight enough. The stem just didn't clamp tight enough to allow the wedge to do it's job. A friend of mine uses one without any issue, he has a Ritchey WCS stem. Maybe it clamps tighter. After two attempts and many stops on my rides to retighten, I installed a problem solvers expansion plug and haven't had any more issues.


----------



## andreq (Sep 6, 2006)

I didnt even consider using the one that came with my fork. First off it is butt ugly and second it is always putting constant up force on your stem making the easier for your headset to come loose. With a normal expansion plug you have the slight bit of extra resitance of the top cap pushing down helping to keep it all together.

I see this as a useless part and there is no difference between using the stupid bear trap vs preloading with a normal expander plug, tightening the stem and then removing the expander plug altogether. 

Of course the top cap is there just for preload and the stem bolts are what holds everything tight but I like to leave a little tension on my top cap bolt to help keep it all tight. With a carbon steerer where you cant do the stem up as much as you would with a metal one it is nice to have that extra little bit of security.

The design of the easton thing is rubbish all it does is help to push your stem up the steerer.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

They suck. Nothing will stay tight. I have 2 laying around that I can't even sell!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

andreq said:


> I didnt even consider using the one that came with my fork. First off it is butt ugly and second it is always putting constant up force on your stem making the easier for your headset to come loose. With a normal expansion plug you have the slight bit of extra resitance of the top cap pushing down helping to keep it all together.
> 
> I see this as a useless part and there is no difference between using the stupid bear trap vs preloading with a normal expander plug, tightening the stem and then removing the expander plug altogether.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, I use a Zipp SL stem with about 3- 1cm spacers( it's a Trek) and just snugged everything up using the Zipp topcap and have never had a hint of troubles 2yrs. down the road. I also use a King headset along with the set up and this just amplifies the set it and forget it phrase.

I also echo that it probably depends alot on the quality of stem you use with the setup. The fork itself is amazing though.Looks good on the bike and rides nice,never had a hint of flex.


----------



## irideti (Aug 13, 2002)

It did not work for me. My King headset/FSA OS-115 stem combo wasn't able to stay tight for more than 2 rides. I switched back to trusted FSA expansion plug and since it has been trouble free for more than 2 years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

It clearly will not work.

It's a deathtrap.

Save yourself, send me the frame!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Such a generous offer, you're too kind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I am aren't I?

Just looking out for ya!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've used two of the "beartraps" without any issues. Since they just tension the headset and don't support the steer tube I just eliminated then completely about four months ago. I just took a problem solver tensioner and set the proper headset tension and torqued down my stem and removed the tensioner. It hasn't come loose in over 4 months. I did assemble everything using Tacx Dynamic paste and put carbonfiber spacers in place of the beartrap since once it's tensioned it just takes up space and the spacers weigh 16 grams less.


----------

